# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  İran'ın füzesi dünyayı ayağa kaldırdı

## bozok

*İran İsrail'i vurabilecek füze denedi*

*16.12.2009 / HüRRİYET GZT.*

**

*İran'ın Güneydoğu Avrupa ve İsrail'i vurabilecek menzilde bir füzeyi başarıyla denediğini açıklaması dünyayı ayağa kaldırdı.*


*ABD'DEN İRAN'A BENZİN YAPTIRIMI*

Devlet televizyonu, İran'ın orta menzilli "Siccil-2" füzesinin menzilini uzatacak çalışmaların ardından yapılan testte füzenin başarılı olduğunu duyurdu. 



Füzenin menzilinin 2000 kilometre olduğu belirtilirken, menzilinin, İsrail, Güneydoğu Avrupa ve Körfez bölgesini içine aldığı açıklandı. 

İran, 2008 yılında* "Siccil-1"* füzesini, geçtiğimiz aylarda da bu füzenin daha gelişmiş versiyonu olan orta menzilli *"Siccil-2"* füzesini fırlatmıştı.

Batılı devletlerin nükleer silah üretmekle suçladığı İran'ın, son yıllarda füze geliştirme faaliyetlerini yoğunlaştırması bu ülkelerin endişelerini artırıyor. 


*"YAPTIRIMLAR ARTAR"*
İngiliz Başbakanı Gordon Brown, Tahran yönetiminin son hamlesinin İran üzerindeki mevcut BM yaptırımlarını artıracağını söyledi. 

İklim zirvesi için bulunduğu Kopenhag'da Birleşmiş Milletler Genel Sekreteri Ban-Ki mun'la konuyu görüşen Brown, İran'ın gerçekleştirdiği füze denemesinin kendilerinde “ciddi kaygılar” yarattığını ifade etti. 

"Bu durum bizi daha fazla yaptırım uygulamaya iter" diyen Brown, konuya hak ettiği ciddiyetle yaklaşacaklarını belirtti.

üte yandan füze denemesinin, ABD Temsilciler Meclisi’nde, Tahran yönetimini nükleer programından vazgeçirmek amacıyla İran'a yeni bir yaptırım öngören kanun tasarısının kabul edilmesinin hemen ardından gelmesi ise dikkat çekti. 


...

----------

